# Sushi- Love or Hate?



## abbyquack (Jan 2, 2009)

So I don't know what it is lately but all I have been craving is sushi sushi sushi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But anyways, I know some people love it, others hate it, what's your opinion? What keeps your from tasting it or what attracts you to it?

I ask because I have no idea what is so appealing about raw fish! It sounds gross but I love the taste.


----------



## vocaltest (Jan 2, 2009)

revolting, to put it bluntly.

i hate seafood/anything seafood related in general though. its the smell mostly.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 2, 2009)

i love it. i like the taste (of most types ive tried) but i also love the social aspect, i love that you can eat it and get full/satisfied without feeling like omg im so stuffed i might explode. i dont know, i just find the combinations of flavors to be really good. and most people, once you try it, you fall in love with it! unless you hate fish/seafood or are allergic. and i also hate it when people equate sushi with raw fish. yes, some sushi contains raw fish. some contains cooked fish, some contains no fish! sashimi=raw fish. sushi=all kinds of things.


----------



## jenny215 (Jan 2, 2009)

sushi has become so socially over-rated the past few years.  I actually love it (sashimi, maki's, nigiri's all of it!) but there are cooked maki's for those they can't take it.  The raw fish used in sushi really doesn't have a fishy aroma - (unless my nostrils aren't working properly).  I think it's the thought of being "raw" that grosses ppl out as well as the soft texture.  It's not so bad plus it's not as fattening.... =)


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 2, 2009)

love love love it!


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 2, 2009)

i want some right now! agh, my husband and I went on a two in the morning hunt for all the sushi joints in town. We found them all and compared menus and prices, It was a lot of fun!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 2, 2009)

i absolutely love sushi. my best friend and i go to all you can eat sushi whenever we're both off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i took my sister to sushi last time i was at her house and she was hesitant because she said the texture was gross. i had kurage rolls (they're made of jellyfish) when we were there and it was excellent. the texture of that was kind of gross...but it tasted good.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 2, 2009)

I've only tasted the huge chunk of raw fish kind once, hehe (can't remember the name) but I looooooooove California Rolls. Yummy.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

Love!!!

I love things that are yummy *and* healthy.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2009)

I really love good sushi and sashimi.  I've even helped make it in the past.  I also have a soft spot for wasabi


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 2, 2009)

I wont eat fish cooked and I most certainly wont eat it raw.

Anything that swims, lives and breathes in it's own feces is just not cool with me. ICK!


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE! I like Spicy Scallop or Shrimp handrolls and all kinds of rolls (especially volcano rolls). I don't eat sashimi alone, but I will eat a sashimi salad every once and awhile.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_ I also have a soft spot for wasabi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can get down with some Wasabi though. I love spicy stuff.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I LOVE it! It took me 3 times trying it. I had to have the inside out rolls as it was the seaweed wrapper that was really holding me back I figured out. Having it inside made it much easier for me to tolerate, now I don't notice it!

My fave is yam tempura maki and a crunchy roll (hard to find a good one of this at other sushi places I've tried). 
add some gyoza and I have a drool-worthy meal!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 2, 2009)

Yum I'm so glad there are so many sushi lovers here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love rolls with tempura, cream cheese and avocado- those are some of my fave toppings! Also, at any sushi restaurants you've been to, have they ever offered a sauce that's kind of mayonnaise-y but orange, like almost chipotle-esque but not quite?? At my favorite place it's called Sumo Sauce but I think it might have a real name. Anyways it's amazing!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 2, 2009)

This thread is making me hungry!


----------



## Janice (Jan 2, 2009)

We decided to go eat Sushi tonight before picking up my brother in law Zach from the airport. >.< We're driving him from Austin to Ft Hood, he is being sent overseas on Jan 4th.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 2, 2009)

I love sushi as much as I love MAC..i think lol


----------



## candicenoelle (Jan 2, 2009)

MMMM! Sushi! Love it! Sashimi's the best! I prefer eating my fish with little rice, so a platter of fresh Sashimi and a small bowl of rice is delish! Add the perfect amount a wasabi and soy sauce and I'm set! =) YUM!


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it. With some soy sauce and wasabi... Oh man, I'm having a craving. The texture kind of grossed me out at first, but I got used to it and it tastes so fantastic! 

I live in Vancouver, which apparently has more sushi restaurants per capita than anywhere else in the world. This only furthers my addiction.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 2, 2009)

I LOVE it, I guess it goes along with being asian haha. My favorite kind is with tuna and eel. I also like just taking a chunk of raw tuna and slicing it into thin to medium slices and having it with soy sauce, sesame oil, and sushi ginger on top of rice. Not sure what the actual name of having it that way is called? 

It's funny though, I have absolutely no issues and have never found the idea of eating raw seafood gross but I refuse to eat meat that isn't fully cooked. Raw meat now grosses me out eww.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jan 2, 2009)

I love, love it!  So much actually that I named my dog Sushi, lol!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 2, 2009)

I love it! I have been eating since I can remember! I would have to say Uni & Tobiko with Uzura are my favorites!!!! 
I am getting the ultimate fix when I got to Tokyo this year!!!


----------



## concertina (Jan 2, 2009)

Dear Sweet Flying Spaghetti Monster, I *ADORE* Sushi and Sashimi. Raw fish of any sort is a-okay by me. 

This thread is making me so hungry. I wish we had a sushi delivery service in Austin...


----------



## franimal (Jan 2, 2009)

I freaking LOVE sushi!!!!!!!!! My bf hates it. We were JUST arguing about where to eat tonight cuz everytime we go out to eat, I always want sushi and he can't stand it, but I don't care. We can never agree on a restaurant. At any other restaurant, I can make half the shit on the menu better than they can anyways. But I can't make sushi nor could I ever get sick of it. I am so tempted to just go out to eat by myself and let him figure out his own dinner tonight.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

I remember trying sushi for the first time and spitting it out into the nearest trash can. That was a few years ago and it turned me off of sushi for the longest time.
Then recently, my friends convinced me to have some sushi with them and I absolutely love it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2009)

I love sushi - damn, I just had a big ol' bacon cheeseburger, and now I'm hungry for sushi!!  I guess I'll grab some tomorrow.  There's a place here that makes this roll with crab and mango - it's soooo yummy!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2009)

bleugh.


----------



## franimal (Jan 2, 2009)

I think for a lot of ppl its a turn off mentally. One time, I made my bf try a california roll. He was reading the menu, and asked, "what's roe?" At the time I couldn't remember. So he got on, enjoying his rolls until I blurted out, "oh, yeah, roe is fish eggs!" He spit it out and said he'd never eat that shit again. I wish he could just get over the mental gross-out. 

I love love love anything with fatty stuff, especially eel, salmon, avocado, nuts and cream cheese. Does anyone else adore deep fried rolls? Those are AMAZING! The thing I love about sushi restaurants is how adventurous it is. I always get the strangest thing on the menu in addition to my favorites. And I also love that there are endless combinations with rolls. 

I am SOOO hungry now!


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 2, 2009)

Love, Love, Love!


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

There are some that I really love and others that I REALLY hate!  I will chow down on Philadelphia rolls covered in Wasabi any day though .... yummy stuff!


----------



## user79 (Jan 2, 2009)

Love sushi!!! SOooo good. I could eat it everyday. But the major thing is that I recently developed an allergy against fish. Now I can't have fish sushi anymore and it's the saddest thing ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My bf actually learned how to make sushi at home so we make it sometimes now. I just have veggie and chicken terriyaki sushi now, he even makes the tempura sushi. I'm so bummed I can't have the fish ones anymore.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 3, 2009)

when its raw fish... No thanks.  
my tastes in Seafood is limited to Salmon and shrimp.  cooked please!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

I hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The smell is just too strong and fishy for me (duh what did I expect, it's FISH lol), but also I just don't like the taste of it. Plus c.old fish is just weird for me...I only really eat hot foods.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 3, 2009)

I definitely caved and got sushi tonight- amazing as always!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everyone else's cravings are satisfied soon too! And if you don't like fish, I was reading the menu, they have like steak rolls and veggie rolls so there's no raw meat or seafood. I don't know if it's any good, but it might be worth a try!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 3, 2009)

im a bit of a wimp when it comes too food! im too scared to try it because its raw! but i also wont try mince pies because the word 'mince' puts me off for god knows what reason!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 3, 2009)

sushi itself is not raw. Stay away from sashimi--def. raw! I don't eat any raw fish, barely any seafood at all but there are a lot of other options!

I find the r*estaurant can really make or break* someone's impression of sushi. I've tried several other places than my FAVE one, and honestly, if I had gone to many of these other places first, I would never have tried it again. Some just are so gross, apparently I dont deal well with the cheaper roll places...[though my wallet would like it]


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 3, 2009)

Love sushi. Hate the price...

oh and hate the wasabi too


----------



## ticki (Jan 3, 2009)

sushi = <3

that's my equation for a good meal.  lol.

first time i had sushi, i definitely had to get over the mental aspect of raw fish.  i drowned that poor piece of fish in soy sauce, wasabi and pickled ginger.  the more i ate it, the less grossed out i became and now it's probably one of my favorite foods.

it's become such that i prefer raw fish over cooked fish.  the taste and texture of the fish is so fantastic.  a good piece of fatty tuna (toro) is to die for.  i'll sometimes do rolls when there's a unique on the menu that catches my eye, but i mostly feel that rolls are for people who want to eat sushi without really eating sushi.  california roll?  bleh.  i avoid it at all costs.  yes, i've become a sushi snob...  T_T


----------



## candicenoelle (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Love sushi!!! SOooo good. I could eat it everyday. But the major thing is that I recently developed an allergy against fish. Now I can't have fish sushi anymore and it's the saddest thing ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How bad is your allergy? Hope it's not life threatening! My mom was allergic to shellfish but she loves it so much - she'd eat a little bit slowly and eat little more the next time so she built up her tolerance for it - no longer allergic! =)

I was the same way with mangos (my favorite fruit!) - it would make my mouth itch, but I'd eat it anyway and I'm no longer allergic either! =)

If your allergy to fish isn't that bad, you could probably build your tolerance back up!


----------



## mochabean (Jan 4, 2009)

Japanese food, more importantly SUSHI is one of my favorite foods. I could eat it all day!!

But I am very picky with my sushi. It has to be the freshest seafood. There are a lot more sushi places I hate than those that I love. And ones I love, they make the best sushi out there. 

My favorite kinds of sushi are:

Hamachi- yellow tail tuna
Maguro- Tuna
Tamago- Egg
Toro- fatty tuna

I also love eating caterpillar rolls, spider rolls, salmon skin hand rolls, etc. I love the pickled ginger and wasabi!! 

Gosh, talking about sushi is making me HUNGRY right now!!

I sometimes think eating raw fish tastes much better than cooked fish, but it has to be really fresh fish. I think it has to do with the texture. If you can get past the idea that something is "raw" and just eat it, it's actually quite good!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 4, 2009)

I loooooove vegetarian Sushi! Avocado rolls, sea weed, cucumber, mixed veggie, inari... it's all delicious. I have never tried the raw fish sushi but I don't think I'd be too down with it. The thought of eating cold, raw, dead meat is just gross. Also, it has to be GOOD quality sushi. Unfortunately most of the Sushi I have come across in Melbourne is crap. The only place I will eat from is called Blu Fin in Malvern. It's always rolled to just the perfect tightness, the rice is never sticky and bland, and they use Japanese majonaise. Mmmmmm! 

Wasabi is pretty awesome too. I like the weird burning feeling that my brain experiences.  Weird, I know! I can eat wasabi straight out of the packet without the sushi present.. just for kicks hehe!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't like it. I tried it and couldn't even swallow..had to spit it out.


----------



## User35 (Jan 4, 2009)

hate it! My husband loves it and is always getting me to try new types just to see if I'll change my mind and like it. I never do. Its gross quite honestly. I dont like eating cold food or much seafood really. Im allergic to shrimp so that really cuts down on my seafood options when i go to resturants because lot of dishes have shrimp in it !


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 4, 2009)

Fatty tuna rolls are so delicious! Salmon is good too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I like it cooked as well. Any kind of seaweed is good! Unless it's made of eel or liver, then I can't take it.


----------



## vikitty (Jan 4, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! There is a restaurant in town near my work which makes the best sushi. No other sushi place can compare. I'm a regular there -- I don't even have to order now!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm asian.. half japanese.. I grew up with raw fish and seafoods... I love it  Espeically spicy ahi tuna!! I eat it atleast 2 times a week...  But now im pregnant and the high mercury levels in fish isnt good for a fetus.  UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH the things we have to sacrifice!!!!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jan 5, 2009)

Sushi is love. I love love love sushi, I eat anything all types of rolls. Well I eat anything, I'm not picky about food. Me n My bf love to try new foods and am always searching for sushi we havn't tried yet. It really does depend on the restaurant, try to find an authentic place they are usually the best. My favorite is the crunchy roll anywhere. There is a whole culture behind sushi I learned it in a japanese culture class and it's really interesting. Overall I love to try different kinds of foods and respect the culture it came from. 

If you havn't tried sushi... you should!! If your a beginner start out with a california roll. Sushi shouldn't smell like seafood... but some don't like the raw stuff. There's a roll out there for everyone


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never had it, but my husband loves it (and any fish/seafood thing that exists).  I don't like any foods that come out of water, and on top of that, I am a microbiologist and took several colorful diagnostic parasitology classes.  There's no convincing of me that it's ok to eat that stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But alas, I still have to order it for my husband, so as long as it's not going into my body and you can withstand some cracks about particular species of roundworms, sushi can be consumed, haha.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 5, 2009)

I loved it... up until I read hello_kitty's post... ^^


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Whoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I assure you, there's plenty of worse things you can eat/do than sushi


----------



## ka-ron (Jan 5, 2009)

hmmm I love it!
At first i was sceptical.. I really don't like many kinds of fish
But a friend had a bunch of sushi, and told me i just had to try
I love it now! well.. i still hate the ones with eel 
I like to go to an all-you-can-eat sushi bar (as long as they carry fresh fish), when you buy them separate it is too expensive =(


----------



## Willa (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess it's love it or hate it...

I tried it maybe 6-7 years ago and I was sick all night long.
It stopped me from tasting it again. But I gave it a try at another (cleaner) place and I loved it.

I prefer the veggie ones or with cooked fish. I'm not very raw fish, but I love the smoked salmon ones. 

It's cheap to make, so we bought some stuff to make it at home, it's so fun to make, you can decide to put in whatever you like! I love sun dried tomatoes, cream cheese, crab salad, tuna, chicken, avocado, cucumber, mango and fruits in my sushis (not at the same time!!!).

I've been craving for sushis for a while now, it's expensive in restaurant


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 5, 2009)

i'm in the minority and hate sushi. I don't think it's for everybody!


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 5, 2009)

I love love love sushi! Everytime I know I'm going to have some, I get excited, lol!


----------



## Willa (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I love love love sushi! Everytime I know I'm going to have some, I get excited, lol!_

 
Where do you eat them in Mtl??

I love Sushi Shop, but also, surprisingly (sp?) at Casa Corfu (buffet) they make very good sushis too! And it's all you can eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I once tried an all you can eat place, but the kind where if you leave some in your plate, you pay for them. Me and my friend had no choice but putting some in our purse rolled in napkins... I know... what a shame hahaha 

It was the one near Concordia university, can't remember the name tho


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the California rolls


----------



## vikitty (Jan 5, 2009)

For me, what makes sushi either good or bad is a few factors:

a) how much mayo is in the rice. Don't go all "ewwww" on me now if you didn't know there was mayo in it! Japanese mayo is VERY different from our mayo here. Too little and the rice feels hard. Too much and it's mushy. But the perfect amount of mayo? NOMNOMNOM.
b) how much vinegar is in the rice. See above.
c) whether there are mushrooms in the teriyaki dish. I hate mushrooms! XD


----------



## Lapis (Jan 5, 2009)

I love sushi and now I want some, lol


----------



## ticki (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vikitty* 

 
_a) how much mayo is in the rice. Don't go all "ewwww" on me now if you didn't know there was mayo in it! Japanese mayo is VERY different from our mayo here. Too little and the rice feels hard. Too much and it's mushy. But the perfect amount of mayo? NOMNOMNOM._

 
actually, true sushi rice doesn't have mayo in it.  some of the cheaper places will use incorrect or cheaper rice and use mayo to make the rice stick together.  real sushi rice has a lot of starch in it and when made properly will stick of its own accord.

it's all about how the rice is cooked and the basic preparation of the rice.


----------



## FlashBang (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont know alot about sushi except for wasabi is hot!

Ive had sushi rolls a few times and they are weirdly addictive. I love rice. I love fish. So sushi sound perfect, unfortunately, here in UK theres more emphasis on chinese, thai and indian food so i cant find alot of places that do real sushi or real wasabi.

I noticed while i was in LA, there were loads of japanese food restuarants, i really regret not going to them and trying out stuff then.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Where do you eat them in Mtl??

I love Sushi Shop, but also, surprisingly (sp?) at Casa Corfu (buffet) they make very good sushis too! And it's all you can eat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I once tried an all you can eat place, but the kind where if you leave some in your plate, you pay for them. Me and my friend had no choice but putting some in our purse rolled in napkins... I know... what a shame hahaha 

It was the one near Concordia university, can't remember the name tho_

 
Haha! I know that one, I've been once and never went back! I guess you get what you pay for, because they weren't all that great, and plus we tried hiding the sushis in our purse too lol!
I like Sushi Shop for something quick, but IMO, the portions have gotten smaller over the years. For example, the maki de printemps used to be huge! And now, they're like peanuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For something more upscale Mikasa is good, as well as Maiko on Bernard. Apparently the best sushis in Mtl are at Kaizan and Shodan (sp?), but I've never been because it's apparently super expensive!


----------



## Willa (Jan 6, 2009)

This is so true about Sushi Shop... they downsized the rolls and upgraded the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always go to the one on Mont-Royal and De Lorimier corner (live in Rosemont) and I kinda stopped going there because it always takes so much time! They say it's going to take 20 minutes, and it ends up being 1h... 

I went to Mikasa downtown once, it was good but expensive!!!
I tried many stuff there, including wolf fish (a very ugly fish) and some other fish's eggs


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_This is so true about Sushi Shop... they downsized the rolls and upgraded the prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always go to the one on Mont-Royal and De Lorimier corner (live in Rosemont) and I kinda stopped going there because it always takes so much time! They say it's going to take 20 minutes, and it ends up being 1h... 

I went to Mikasa downtown once, it was good but expensive!!!
I tried many stuff there, including wolf fish (a very ugly fish) and some other fish's eggs_

 
 Btw, which MUFE counter do you work at Willa? Bay downtown?


----------



## user79 (Jan 6, 2009)

When I lived in Montreal, I always had sushi at that restaurant on Parc Ave, I think *Izakaya* it was called.

Also *Osaka *on Bleurry which was cheaper!

Both were great!


----------



## lara (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm ambivalent.

It's food, I eat it when I need a cheap lunch, I don't care either way enough to love or hate it.


----------



## Willa (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Btw, which MUFE counter do you work at Willa? Bay downtown?_

 
Yes! And you, what MAC counter???
I only work there when they need extras


----------



## kittykit (Jan 6, 2009)

I LOVE sushi and sashimi! I make my own sushi at home


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 6, 2009)

Hate it! Tried to give it a whirl on a few occasions, and it is just not for me. Bleh! I am all about deep fried seafood though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bring it on!


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm still not sure about the raw stuff. I tried a piece of my friend's once and the texture just totally grossed me out. That, and the concept of raw fish because I really don't like fish anyway.. haha.

Oh, I also can't stand masago/roe/fish eggs/whatever you want to call them -- NASTY!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I loooove shrimp tempura rolls, mexican rolls, california rolls, and also the place by my work has this thing called the Gorgeous Roll, which is teriyaki chicken (cooked of course!), cucumber, carrot, lettuce, and avocado I/O with sesame seeds.. omg, its sooo yummy. I put a huge blob of wasabi in my soy sauce and drench it. Delicious.

Damn now i'm hungry! hah


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 6, 2009)

I love SUSHI and also Sashimi. Healthy,tasty and very entertaining to eat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite is Ikura, Salmon, Uni, and toro.

Come and visit Japan ! I will guide you to nice sushi restaurants


----------



## Penn (Jan 6, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE sushi!! Especially since moving out to Vancouver, there are so many Sushi Restaurants and its cheaper here too than in Calgary. I used to feel indifferent about sashimi  but now I love it. My favourites are chopped scallop rolls or cones, and any type of fruit roll like the mango ones. I had Toro sushi at Tojo's last year and wow, it's soooo good! I do agree though, that quality makes a huge difference. Mmm...now I want sushi, too bad it's an iceland outside right now.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 7, 2009)

I've poofed this post poof poof poof


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Willa: I work at the MAC Outpost downstairs (the one that looks like a mini MAC Store) , at the Bay downtown! I recently transferred from Carrefour Laval, I needed to be in the heart of it all!

Maybe we'll see eachother!_

 
Awwee!!! I always pass by!
I'll make sure to say hi the next time!
I love this counter, I used to buy from the old one that got robbed last year, I prefer the one downstairs, upstairs they act weird o_0


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 9, 2009)

Love it.  I have sushi 1-2 times per week.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 12, 2009)

Sushi is my absolute favorite food. Anything with cream cheese rocks my socks but in general I love eel, chilean sea bass, smoked salmon, tuna and shrimp.

I have also tried jellyfish, sea urchin, and everything else weird and exciting. Could it eat everyday, truly. And picked ginger, yum! 

There are a few all you can eat places near me, very dangerous indeed!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2009)

I love sushi, but proper sushi, not this rubbish you get in M&S or Yo Sushi in the UK. That's not authentic! Sashimi is a particular favourite of mine, I'm also fond of tuna tartare so I guess that's maybe why. I am a vegetarian mainly, I don't eat meat or meat products (rennet, gelatine etc) but I will occasionally have fish. Usually when I do it's with sushi.

I like how it's light, satisfying but you don't feel disgusting after eating it. A small amount is just enough. Favourite type inari sushi, love those little pockets!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 29, 2009)

i love sushi!


----------



## BloopBloop (Jan 29, 2009)

i absolutely LOVE sushi, and applaud anyone willing to try it for the first time. People think its icky and may taste like the sea, but it doesnt totally. If the fish and ingredients are fresh, you're in for a special treat. for newbies i always start them off with the "unagi roll" but i dont tell them its really eel. either that or a simple tuna or salmon roll


----------



## astronaut (Jan 29, 2009)

Looooooooooooveeee! No Question About It!!!


----------



## bebeflamand (Jan 29, 2009)

I Love sushi!  The best I had so far was in a Japanese restaurant in Paris.  Absolutely brilliant food


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love sushi. I stick to what I like though. I like the tuna, salmon and shrimp ones with just the meat and rice. I will every now and then have a roll of some kind, but my stomach doesn't agree with it. It's funny because when I met my boyfriend he refused to eat sushi and now he eats WAY more than I do and he tries all different kinds.


----------



## Septemba (Jan 29, 2009)

Sushi is amazing! I love making my own, I'm getting the hang of it now. I will definitely be eating sushi at least a few times this week thanks to this thread reminding me.


----------

